# From Chicago to Singapore



## DLush (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi!

I will be moving to Singapore from Chicago in the beginning of October. This is the first time I will be living outside of the USA. I work in two industries currently: theatre and finance. In theatre, I am a Stage Manager with many years of experience and an MFA. In finance, I've worked as an accounts payable coordinator for the last 2 years. 

I am moving to Singapore because my significant other is from there and must go back for a few years. She, like many Singaporeans under the age of 35, will live with her parents. I am not permitted to stay there, so will be seeking a room to rent or apartment that is LGBTQ friendly. I understand that because of Singapore's conservative nature, this will be difficult, but am hopeful.

Is there any advice about job searches or renting that people can give? I've never used visas and will be starting the process soon. I am particularly interested in anyone that is in or has ties to the LGBTQ community. 

Thanks!
DLush


----------



## Vincent China (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Dlush,

First of all, Welcome on expatforum !

I'm Vincent, I'm living in South Asia,
Maybe your friend's family could help you to look for a nice flat well located, and also arrange everything for your coming in Singapore in October.
If not, I'm sure you will find some websites of estate agencies on Singapore that could help you in your seeking.

Furthermore, i work here for an American Relocation company, we have offices in Chicago (USA) and also in Singapore, so if you need any information about South Asia or about your moving, you can ask me on this post or let me your email.

Regards,
Vincent.


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Dlush,

Doing a job search will be easiest once you're here. It can be a little tricky from another country. I'd suggest starting with these 2 websites to find finance work:

jobsdb.com.sg
jobstreet.com.sg

Having said that, I should tell you that your finance experience is not that extensive, so it's likely that a local would be able to fill the position, which could make it hard to get an employment pass. Of couse, it always helps if you can just get a transfer with your current organisation, but that doesn't work for everyone.

For stage manager work, it would be best to approach the theatres directly.

With regard to renting a place, I'd check out properyguru.com.sg. It lists all the places available for rent. (They won't specifically tell you that they're LBGTQ friendly, but at the end of the day, it isn't really their business is it?) If you say what rent budget you're thinking about and where you prefer to live (near your partner?) I could suggest some ideas for you.

On the visa front, assuming you're a US citizen, you won't need a visa to enter Singapore. However, the time you can stay will be limited unless you find work and your employer arranges an employment pass for you. For more information, the Immigration and Checkpoints Authority is the place to go. Here is their website: ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore.

Good luck with the job and house hunt!


----------



## DLush (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for this information! I'm looking for a room to rent in Punggol. I'm trying to find an LGBT friendly person/couple because I don't want my girlfriend coming over to visit me to be an issue or get me kicked out. I've found that on easy roommate dot com it lists whether or not the person cares about your orientation and their orientation, but I can't figure out some of the vocabulary. Like what a common bedroom or common room for rent is. I don't want to share my bedroom with someone else. I also see that some people don't allow cooking, which confuses me. I cook, but am good to share a kitchen. My max is $800 SGD a month for a furnished room with AC. Utilities can be included or not.

With the job search I'm wondering how long I will be allowed to stay in Singapore as a US citizen looking for work before I have to return. I know typical time is 30 days, but someone mentioned it might be 90.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Generally there are mostly conservative families in SG however we welcome diversities. 

For LGBTQ community and finding a job, recommendable that your partner contact the Pink Dot (dot)sg. Their recent event had a cobnsiderable crowd of supporters. The organisation might help her find a room sharing apartment from their pool of members.

Common room describes a bedroom sharing common facilities differs from a master bedroom with private or ensuite bathroom. Usually, a rental room comes without kitchen facilities (LL does not provide cleaning hence deny cooking priviledges). A strong alternative is share an apartment rental and utilities. 

Welcome to Singapore!


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

DLush said:


> Thanks so much for this information! I'm looking for a room to rent in Punggol. I'm trying to find an LGBT friendly person/couple because I don't want my girlfriend coming over to visit me to be an issue or get me kicked out. I've found that on easy roommate dot com it lists whether or not the person cares about your orientation and their orientation, but I can't figure out some of the vocabulary. Like what a common bedroom or common room for rent is. I don't want to share my bedroom with someone else. I also see that some people don't allow cooking, which confuses me. I cook, but am good to share a kitchen. My max is $800 SGD a month for a furnished room with AC. Utilities can be included or not.
> 
> With the job search I'm wondering how long I will be allowed to stay in Singapore as a US citizen looking for work before I have to return. I know typical time is 30 days, but someone mentioned it might be 90.


Yes, typical inital time is 30 days, but after that, you can just go online to the ICA website and extend to 90 days without too much trouble, which would give you a bit of extra time to find work.

For $800 SGD in Punggol, you should be able to find a common room or master room without too much trouble. Sorry I can't help more on the LGBTQ question but hope you find a nice home with someone open minded.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

CatExpat said:


> Yes, typical inital time is 30 days, but after that, you can just go online to the ICA website and extend to 90 days without too much trouble, which would give you a bit of extra time to find work.


Unless something changed, online extension of the original 30 day to 90 days (i.e. +60 days on top of the first 30) requires a Singpass !!! or is it changed overnight ?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't U.S. citizens pretty routinely get 90 day stamps when they enter Singapore? If not, one just stops by the ICA Building to pay the fee and to get the extension from 30 to 90 days. The building is right next to the Lavender MRT station, so it's very convenient.


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Unless something changed, online extension of the original 30 day to 90 days (i.e. +60 days on top of the first 30) requires a Singpass !!! or is it changed overnight ?


Yes, sorry I had assumed that since her partner was originally from Singapore, she would have a Singapore citizen who would be willing to act as the local sponsor. (Maybe the parents?)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Don't U.S. citizens pretty routinely get 90 day stamps when they enter Singapore? If not, one just stops by the ICA Building to pay the fee and to get the extension from 30 to 90 days. The building is right next to the Lavender MRT station, so it's very convenient.


for 90 days, sometimes, they just stamp 90 days, sometimes you need to ask .. and a few routine questions may follow ..


----------

